# Dispatch trap



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Anybody use a "sleeper" style dispatch tool? wondering what kind and size of bg traps you guys (and gals) use for **** and grinner and such. I was thinking maybe a belisle 120 magnum?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Im pretty new to this trappin, I have never heard of sleeper style. someone hep me out, thank you.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Picture a stick with a killer clip on the end to hold a bg trap. It's used for dispatch.

Pm is ok if you don't wanna talk about it on the open forum.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

MB-160 works pretty good for *****. 

Used a 220 once for a beaver that kept diving.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

220 ... but I agree with Fur, an MB 160-AC would be the ticket. Those striker bars would be a big plus.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I use a 160AC. Mine is attached to the pole by a short chain on a swivel. It allows me to dispatch the animal and then, if necessary, pull it out of the water or any thick cover it may be in.

Very quick. Very humane.


John


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Is this more humane than a 22? do alot of folks do this?I have never tryed this, but It sounds like a pain in the bootocks.someone enlighten an ol fart.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with the striker bar theory, but I thought maybe the smaller trap would work better since I'm not trying to target the whole animal. I've used a standard 160 with mixed results, especially if there's a trap on the front foot.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

gilgetter said:


> Is this more humane than a 22? do alot of folks do this?I have never tryed this, but It sounds like a pain in the bootocks.someone enlighten an ol fart.


There are several places I trap that I may not want to fire a 22 or may not be allowed to. I can't have a gun at my workplace so trapping on the way to work requires another method.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Makes sence.john can you. or do you want to post a pic of your setup? Id like to see one.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I've used John' s setup already. Its a charm. Gonna add the chain now that he' s mentioned it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

gilgetter said:


> Makes sence.john can you. or do you want to post a pic of your setup? Id like to see one.


 I have the same as Fur ... some places can't shoot, other don't want to draw the attention.

I have a screw in stakealizer attached to the end of a wooden pole/stick. But any of the bodygrip clip type supports would work.
Can't get the blasted pic to work .... here's a link:
http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Stabilizers+Supports/Screw-In+Stakealizer


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Also a good method for ***** in a live trap. 

PM me if you want details.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow, simple things can make a big difference. That is going to make things a lot easier. Was using the get on my knees and reach with hands holding the 220. 
Thanks for the info.
Matt


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mine is like a stakealizer on a clamp that attaches to the end of a broom handle. it has a short chain that attaches the trap to the end of the pole. 

I think the 160AC is the perfect size and they are very humane. 

I also have areas and situations where a firearm is not appropriate. 

John


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll have to give the MB 160-AC a go. Thanks


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

gilgetter said:


> Is this more humane than a 22?


Much less of a mess in the fur shed. And quieter. And it only takes as long as you take to set a 160 bg to use.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

motorcityhtps said:


> Much less of a mess in the fur shed. And quieter. And it only takes as long as you take to set a 160 bg to use.


 
see that as a plus, and without a weapon you dont have to have on that stinkin red crap mite have to speerament this winter.


----------

